# Shocking!!



## NotoriouS (May 2, 2008)

I just read this news - If I were to express my opinions I would be banned...

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/run-bitch-dog-killers-taunt-owner/2008/05/02/1209235113625.html

It's shameful that this sort of thing is happening in our "civilised" country...


----------



## mckellar007 (May 2, 2008)

thats disgusting!! i cant believe that there are people like that in the world, let alone in our own backyard!!


----------



## natrix (May 2, 2008)

What can one say about that ?.........
There will probably be posts about how those morons should be hung etc , but ultimately it's
just so damned sad , from every angle.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 2, 2008)

*bribg Back Capital Punishment*


*scum*


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

Gee there are some absolute a holes out there! - lets hope they get caught, . scum of the earth!!


----------



## mrmikk (May 2, 2008)

I simply can't come up with an infraction free comment.


----------



## andyscott (May 2, 2008)

I am stunned, I cant belive how sick and twisted some poeple are :x
My blood is boiling of this.


----------



## snakecharma (May 2, 2008)

heard this on the radio on the way to work 

couldnt believe my ears thats absolutly disgusting they should be shot or at least jailed for a very long time 

how could you do that to an animal i hope they get whats coming to them punishment wise and Karmic wise


----------



## Sidonia (May 2, 2008)

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Fossilman (May 2, 2008)

the only thing that comforts me in this situation is realising that the small dog was probably killed instantly and didnt suffer. I used to live near mt druitt- if i ever saw those guys i wouldnt be able to restrain myself


----------



## NCHERPS (May 2, 2008)

I guess some members can't help but express there disgust, but please remember to make comments with restraint and do not swear.

Thankyou.


----------



## dpeica (May 2, 2008)

It's only a dog....relax. She's got another two anyway.


----------



## lycanthropica (May 2, 2008)

i spent most of my teenage years growing up in western sydney and sadly this news does not shock me even tho it makes me angry.

there are so many horrible things like this that never even makes it to the news.


----------



## falconboy (May 2, 2008)

I assume we are talking about the Chihuahua cross. I won't read the article, I've already heard about it. It came on the car radio news and I had to turn it down til I knew the broadcast was finished. 

I don't condone violence, but I reckon if they find these guys a lynch mob is in order. I'll lead it too. 

(Isn't it funny how 'I don't condone violence' is always followed by condoning an act of violence.) 

I couldn't imagine how traumatised the owner is.


----------



## Fiona74 (May 2, 2008)

These guys are losers.
She is a brave woman out walking her dogs at that time of night anyway.
Its a case of wrong place at the wrong time for her.
Note: I am not implying she 'deserved it' for being out at that time either.


----------



## itbites (May 2, 2008)

*That is truly devastating!!....If that had happened to me i would definitely be getting my revenge! GRR these critters simply cannot be called human beings! I hope when they find them they don't just get a slap on the wrist. They deserve jail time for sure....*


----------



## Tsidasa (May 2, 2008)

relax, he's joking, adding some humour, it's not like you personally lost your dog, we all feel sad about it


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

Um,. did I say I personally lost my dog?!?
I just dont think there is anything funny about it! , ppl that feel sorry for this Lady & her dogs would not make such a comment, even if it was a joke,. 
excuse my lack of humor!


----------



## Tsidasa (May 2, 2008)

making light of a situation can help you deal with it =p


----------



## itbites (May 2, 2008)

*Yeh i don't think any one who loves dogs could see any humor in that....:shock:*


----------



## dpeica (May 2, 2008)

I don't feel sorry for her. Should've had it on a leash.
...even a shoe lace would've fixed the problem..


----------



## Tsidasa (May 2, 2008)

well i believe we all see humour in bad situations, if that was not true most comedians would be out of a job. The doug anthony all stars used to thrive on vulgarity and bad taste.
I feel sorry for the owner, it must have been devastating and very scary at the time. I love my dog very much and would be livid if something like this happened *nothing a shot gun wouldn't fix*
I also see humour in what dp wrote cos I know he is joking...


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

Everyone is entiltled to their opinion, but I believe it was uncalled for,
I suppose everyone is different , but I personally think it was an idiotic comment


----------



## NotoriouS (May 2, 2008)

Could be worse though... in some war ravaged countries it's humans who are being chased and killed for pure enjoyment...


----------



## itbites (May 2, 2008)

*Yeh but people are corrupt... dogs are just innocent and loyal companions...*


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

I Agree Itbites,. 
we could do with a few less ppl the way they are these days anyway,. I am not wasting anymore breath on you Dpeica, u are not worth it.


----------



## falconboy (May 2, 2008)

oshakoor said:


> Could be worse though... in some war ravaged countries it's humans who are being chased and killed for pure enjoyment...



That I could handle, but a defenseless dog? Thats wrong. :shock:


----------



## NotoriouS (May 2, 2008)

falconboy said:


> That I could handle, but a defenseless dog? Thats wrong. :shock:


 
I disagree.. I think human life is worth more than a dog's (or any other animal for that matter). What upsets me is the fact that people get so upset (as they should) when something happens to an animal that it becomes front page news... and then somewhere in the corner there will be a mention of 50 people being slaughtered in Africa and people couldn't care less about that. I'm not talking about killing "corrupt" officials.. I'm talking about regular helpless people being killed for no good reason. Why are we not affected by these stories anymore? Is the blood of another human being cheaper than ours?


----------



## itbites (May 2, 2008)

*LOL soz os but you are wayyyy of course there if that were the case then people who kill/abuse animals wouldn't just get a slap on the wrist...it's actually the other way around matey  There needs to be more regard toward animal justice imo*


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 2, 2008)

Well, what can I say, just a couple of idiots doing what comes naturally I suppose. At the end of the day, I don't feel sad, angry or anything. I really couldn't care less. We don't know the whole story except the biased news report. Let's not all get our knickers in a knot. I am sure I have seen some threads on this forum which condone the killing of dogs, namely in response to an article about an Amethyst Python and a dog in Kuranda earlier this year.

Does anyone remember the phrase "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" or "Those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones".

Come on guys, at the end of the day, I am sure you will all get over it.

Oh and as a hint, a lot of people should really grow a thicker skin. This is a forum where a miriad of personalities are combined in one great site. Allowances should be made in order to have an enjoyable experience. If you are offended by any thread response, please don't go airing it in public, have the common courtesy to deal with it via a PM.

There's my two cents, please feel free to shoot me down, as I know there are people that will now jump at the chance to point out all the wrongs in my response.


----------



## SyKeD (May 2, 2008)

my question is... why would you be walking your dogs at 10:45pm???


----------



## NotoriouS (May 2, 2008)

Fair enough, i'm all for improving laws to protect animals - my argument is that in this country we overlook the widespread killings of humans in other countries and won't even raise an eyebrow when we read about it, but when we read an article of animal abuse in australia - it affects us deeply (as it should). I'm just saying that the wrongful killing of humans should affect us more than that of animals - but it doesn't.


----------



## falconboy (May 2, 2008)

oshakoor said:


> I disagree.. I think human life is worth more than a dog's (or any other animal for that matter). What upsets me is the fact that people get so upset (as they should) when something happens to an animal that it becomes front page news... and then somewhere in the corner there will be a mention of 50 people being slaughtered in Africa and people couldn't care less about that. I'm not talking about killing "corrupt" officials.. I'm talking about regular helpless people being killed for no good reason. Why are we not affected by these stories anymore? Is the blood of another human being cheaper than ours?



I wasn't implying a dogs life is worth more, but that we tend to 'accept' humans being killed day in day out. Its quite amazing the brutal slaughter of humans we hear about but don't batter an eye lid.


----------



## itbites (May 2, 2008)

*Mate who ever enjoys running down and killing defenseless animals is the next gacey/manson imo it's not just "idiots having a bit of a laugh"...*


----------



## TELDAC (May 2, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> my question is... why would you be walking your dogs at 10:45pm???



This is exactly what I was thinking, what female walks their dogs at 10:45 at night especially in Sydney!....If you were walking a pit bull or german shepard I could understand as it may be a bit safer...lol...

I really cant believe there are people out there that would do such a thing...... I just keep picturing that poor little dog running to his owner for help and getting run over....

Its so terrible!....

5 years imprisonment is definitely not enough!
Someone needs to line them up and run over them see how they like it!!....:evil:

Hope they get caught!.....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 2, 2008)

I walk my dogs at all times, specially at night..
Admitedly if i stood in front of a little red hatch id do more damage to it than it would to me and my dogs would then make a meal out of the baseball cap wearing wannabes..
Gutless turds in a (probably hot or mummies) laser, picking on a woman and terrorising her, running her little friend down in front of her,,
Yes, i would like to meet these boys in a dark alley.......


----------



## McBoob_Inc (May 2, 2008)

TELDAC said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking, what female walks their dogs at 10:45 at night especially in Sydney!....If you were walking a pit bull or german shepard I could understand as it may be a bit safer...lol...
> 
> I really cant believe there are people out there that would do such a thing...... I just keep picturing that poor little dog running to his owner for help and getting run over....
> 
> ...


 


Hey i walk my dog even later than that in Sydney, fair enough he's a rottie, but a big softy at heart
Although.......i'd wouldn't object running into these guys with my boy on a late night, hehe


----------



## reptile32 (May 2, 2008)

these guys need a beating


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 2, 2008)

reptile32 said:


> these guys need a beating


 

very true.


they will get more than that in the jail showers


----------



## euphorion (May 2, 2008)

that had me shaking with anger. i have no doubt i myself would end up in jail for my actions were i ever to meet those men. that poor woman, i would be incosolable were i to witness the death of one of my dogs in such a manner.


----------



## BenReyn (May 2, 2008)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE!!!

that is indescribebly sick and twisted...i have two 8 month old pommeranion x ****zu's....and i imagined i was in that womans position- with my dogs in their positiion...i almost cried.


----------



## jase75 (May 2, 2008)

How can these guys sleep at nite???? I really hope they get caught and dont just get off with a slap on the wrist. Makes me so so sick.


----------



## natrix (May 2, 2008)

All the macho posts are almost as depressing as the original story .


----------



## euphorion (May 2, 2008)

natrix, just because thats what we'd LIKE to do, doesn't mean we're going to do it... it just makes us feel better to vent some anger


----------



## natrix (May 2, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> natrix, just because thats what we'd LIKE to do, doesn't mean we're going to do it... it just makes us feel better to vent some anger



Oh right ,
Well in that case , may the blue bird of happiness zap their scrotums with an angle grinder .


----------



## hozy6 (May 2, 2008)

thats sick it just goes to show that some people are just that sick they need to be put away and we all know what happens in jail don't drop the soap


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

BenReyn said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE!!!
> 
> that is indescribebly sick and twisted...i have two 8 month old pommeranion x ****zu's....and i imagined i was in that womans position- with my dogs in their positiion...i almost cried.


 
Agreed, I pictured me walking my 2 Staffys and It still makes me get teers, . 
Imagine seeing all that happen, it would have been terrifying and then having to pick up your lifeless dog.:cry: 

BTW who cares what time this lady was walking her dogs? that is her business, people shouldnt have to worry about things like this happening!, , but sadly we do.
It is such a sick world this world is coming to that some people actually do this type of thing for FUN?!:evil:

I am sure if she was walking a Big dog instead it would have defended itself against the hoons in the car

Hopefully they get these guys and they get what they deserve,.


----------



## snakes4me2 (May 2, 2008)

WOW, the only thing i can say is i hope the same thing happens to their family.


----------



## mrmikk (May 2, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> Agreed, I pictured me walking my 2 Staffys and It still makes me get teers, .
> Imagine seeing all that happen, it would have been terrifying and then having to pick up your lifeless dog.:cry:
> 
> BTW who cares what time this lady was walking her dogs? that is her business, people shouldnt have to worry about things like this happening!, , but sadly we do.
> ...


 
I agree with everything you have said in this thread Gecko!


----------



## Magpie (May 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, but no one else has a problem with this woman's story?
She goes to the media rather than giving a statement to police?
No description other than "3guys in a red hatchback" which happens to be the same description given of the theifs of a wallet earlier in the week.


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

Thanks mrmikk,

Magpie,.
What do you mean? do you think she planned it or something? perhaps a publicity stunt to get some attention?
Of course she went to the police,. and to the media.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 2, 2008)

That's just shameful. 5 years of jail for taking an animals life? Not worth it, their lives should be taken.


----------



## Magpie (May 2, 2008)

The story has been edited now, the one I read earlier the police were waiting for the woman to come to them and give a statement.
She went to the media well before whe went to the police.


----------



## Zdogs (May 2, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> Agreed, I pictured me walking my 2 Staffys and It still makes me get teers, .
> * Imagine seeing all that happen, it would have been terrifying and then having to pick up your lifeless dog*.:cry:
> 
> BTW who cares what time this lady was walking her dogs? that is her business, people shouldnt have to worry about things like this happening!, , but sadly we do.
> ...



Ditto
Problem Is, If they get caught the punishment never fits the crime, If the penalties were tougher I'm sure we would be seeing less of these vial acts :evil:
May Karma catch up with them Is all I ever hope for with these kinds of low lifes not fit to be called human!


----------



## Brianna (May 2, 2008)

"I disagree.. I think human life is worth more than a dog's (or any other animal for that matter)."

Why? What do you judge the value of a life by? 

"What upsets me is the fact that people get so upset (as they should) when something happens to an animal that it becomes front page news... and then somewhere in the corner there will be a mention of 50 people being slaughtered in Africa and people couldn't care less about that. I'm not talking about killing "corrupt" officials.. I'm talking about regular helpless people being killed for no good reason."

What about regular helpless animals being killed for no good reason? I have no doubt that more animals are killed each year, for no valid reason at all, by humans, than humans are killed by each other. 

Why do you think humans are more important, or worth more?

What does everyone here think about speciesism?


----------



## Brianna (May 2, 2008)

Or sometimes spelled 'specism'.


----------



## amazonian (May 2, 2008)

Zdogs said:


> Ditto
> Problem Is, If they get caught the punishment never fits the crime


 
Unless it's a police dog, than it's "murder of an officer" and the courts show no mercy. 
Who can figure


----------



## alex_c (May 3, 2008)

this is exactly why we should have the same laws as texas and florida in regards to home and self defence. basically over there if someone poses an immediate threat to your life you can legally shoot to kill. and to me that story sounds as if they did pose a threat to her life.if they introduced that law here lowlife scum like them would think twice before doing anything.i hope they get the book thrown at them.


----------



## Trouble (May 3, 2008)

This is absolutly sickening:evil:

"If caught, the men could face up to five years in jail." :shock: Is that all??? thats pethetic.

People like that should be taken off the face of this earth! Hope they get caught


----------



## Brianna (May 3, 2008)

I was quoting somebody else and asking them to explain their viewpoint when I wrote that. 

I think it is wrong to say that other species are worth less than humans. 

I don't understand what criteria people are applying to determine the value of life of one species against another.


----------



## Jen (May 3, 2008)

someone commented on her not having them on a lead, and while that was my first thought too, the woman only had one arm, which might have been why she didn't. Might have saved her dog tho if she had


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 3, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> That's just shameful. 5 years of jail for taking an animals life? Not worth it, their lives should be taken.



What are you talking about? That is just plain ridiculous. Whilst I do not condone the alleged actions of a few hoons, we didn't arrive at the top of the food chain to be equal among animals.

Now that is going to draw some heat. Might just head out to the shed and get my welders mask.

:shock:


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

Hmmmm.......


----------



## jessb (May 3, 2008)

Brianna said:


> I was quoting somebody else and asking them to explain their viewpoint when I wrote that.
> 
> I think it is wrong to say that other species are worth less than humans.
> 
> I don't understand what criteria people are applying to determine the value of life of one species against another.


 

Just out of curiosity, are you vegan?


----------



## mrmikk (May 3, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> What are you talking about? That is just plain ridiculous. Whilst I do not condone the alleged actions of a few hoons, we didn't arrive at the top of the food chain to be equal among animals.
> 
> Now that is going to draw some heat. Might just head out to the shed and get my welders mask.
> 
> :shock:


 
We didn't arrive at the top of the food chain to flaunt our new found superiority either and to condone callous disregard and cruelty to the other species we share the planet with.

People who are comfortable with inflicting cruelty on animals don't find it such a big step to doing likewise on humans. Read the histories of Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dahmer.

No need for the welder's mask mate, the beauty of debate, there is always two sides, as to who is right or wrong, well......................


----------



## NotoriouS (May 4, 2008)

Brianna said:


> "I disagree.. I think human life is worth more than a dog's (or any other animal for that matter)."
> 
> Why? What do you judge the value of a life by?
> 
> ...


 
:?:?:?... well firstly humans run the world I live in. Humans are more intellectual (most of us - obviously not the turds who committed this crime). Humans are the superior species, otherwise we'd be the ones on leashes and in enclosures. I'm not arguing that animals don't have rights - ofcourse they do and they deserve love and respect just like humans. BUT - in my opinion a human's life is worth more than an animals. Extreme example to explain my point: if you were sick - would you go to a fish or to a human doctor to get treatment? I'd go to the doctor. Why? Because he/she is smarter and is ABLE to talk to me/ teach me/ help me. Why? Because he/she is HUMAN. 

Let me clarify firstly before you all label me - I love animals and would never hurt them (i've been hit by a car overseas when I tried to move a kitten off the road :x), I have kept everything from cats to ducks to reptiles. And I would not sleep for days if any of my animals were sick. BUT, if I ever had to choose between an animal and a fellow human to save, I would choose the human (provided its not one of those three turds or a politician ).

I am typing this at 3am so please forgive me if i'm not making sense


----------



## Adzo (May 4, 2008)

dpeica said:


> It's only a dog....relax. She's got another two anyway.


And a hybrid at that.
Meh...


----------



## bredli_lover (May 4, 2008)

Whoever they are, they're twisted, cruel beats. Words can not describe them....I hope they get caught, and punished!


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

Future serial killers anyone? The next Milats/Buntings/Denyers?


----------



## euphorion (May 4, 2008)

Brianna - i suppose you're vegan then? sometimes its not a matter of the value we place on life and its different forms, but its relative WORTH to us as individuals. for example, i value life for what it is but that does not mean i am vegan, on the other hand my dog's life is worth more to me than someone else's dog. i suppose what i'm trying to say is that perceptions change and differ all over the world as evidenced by oshakoor's comments. while i do not necessarily agree with said statements i agree with the general sentiment expressed therein. human life is 'worth' more than an animal's, supposedly because we are more complex and intelligent creatures capable of turning the world and its resources to our whims, again i advocate responsible stewardship. else where would we be without plants to feed us and animals to serve us?


----------



## NotoriouS (May 4, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> Brianna - i suppose you're vegan then? sometimes its not a matter of the value we place on life and its different forms, but its relative WORTH to us as individuals. for example, i value life for what it is but that does not mean i am vegan, on the other hand my dog's life is worth more to me than someone else's dog. i suppose what i'm trying to say is that perceptions change and differ all over the world as evidenced by oshakoor's comments. while i do not necessarily agree with said statements i agree with the general sentiment expressed therein. human life is 'worth' more than an animal's, supposedly because we are more complex and intelligent creatures capable of turning the world and its resources to our whims, again i advocate responsible stewardship. else where would we be without plants to feed us and animals to serve us?



Precisely! And yes - 5 years is not enough, I do believe in "an eye for an eye". Anyone know what the latest is on this story?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 4, 2008)

Dont expect justice because some kids ran down a dog when people like* this *get released from jail
after only servng a few years http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23641322-661,00.html 
This is the REAL craziness right here..


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

CassM said:


> Future serial killers anyone? The next Milats/Buntings/Denyers?



Have you finished with that tar and brush? I got some painting to do as well.


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

Hahahaha! Love it


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

Serial Killers by definition and years of study have been defined as very intelligent (genius IQ). 

Most people on this thread have labelled the alleged dog killers as idiots/thugs/beasts.

Idiots are defined as having an IQ of less than 100.

Do you see the paradox?

Oh, and before you go, well Dahmer used to kill dogs, and so did such and such and so and so, I believe this is a trait in only a few serial killers.

DId I also fail to mention that the RSPCA issue a hell of alot of cruelty to animal fines and notices. Does this mean (according to your logic) that all these people are potential serial killers?

If so, then I am off to the hardware shop for some wood to board up the house, the chemist for some cotton wool to wrap my family and I in and a book store for a copy of "The complete idiot's guide to Serial Killers".

Please do some home work if you are going to stereo type the actions of others.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 4, 2008)

> Please do some home work if you are going to stereo type the actions of others.


I think it was said "tongue in cheek" talk about your high horsemen, lol
A lot of serial killers killed animals as a prelude to their career


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

Funny you should mention that considering I'm studying Criminal Justice.

It has been conculsively found that those that engage in acts of animal torture, pyromania etc in childhood and their teenage years are ten times more likely to engage in acts of violences, be it assaults, sex offences, murder etc. It is a common indicator to future anti-social behaviour. 

A couple of serial killers, lets examine that

Dahmer
Denyer 
Wagner
Lucas
Kurten
Kemper
DeSalvo
Nilsen
Cole
Bundy
Berkowitz
Cunanan

Obviously not an exhaustive list, but enough to show the link. 

'For them its not animal torture, its a rehearsal'


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

And on the topic of Serial Killers and intelligence. They're generally not as intelligent as made out to be or that they think they are


----------



## amazonian (May 4, 2008)

And how many members here have jumped on a spider? drowned some ants? or tore wings of flies etc. How many have fed live rodents to snakes?

FNQ_snake, why your at the hardware store get me some safety equipment too. It looks like we are surrounded by future serial killers


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

amazonian said:


> And how many members here have jumped on a spider? drowned some ants? or tore wings of flies etc. How many have fed live rodents to snakes?
> 
> FNQ_snake, why your at the hardware store get me some safety equipment too. It looks like we are surrounded by future serial killers



Oh my god, no... nooo... nooooooo!!!!!!

I did all that as a kid, does that mean the bodies in my freezer..... I put them.... noo, it couldn't...

Nooooooo!!!!!!

:shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 4, 2008)

> And how many members here have jumped on a spider? drowned some ants? or tore wings of flies etc. How many have fed live rodents to snakes?


The difference being you didnt get the rush from torturing animals and watching them suffer, (or did you) 
Kids will be kids and killing bugs is a way of learning about life and death for some of them.
To get pleasure from causing the pain is a whole nother ballgame.
jmo


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

We're talking about extremes of cruelity here..like running over a dog for fun...


----------



## mrmikk (May 4, 2008)

You're on the money Cass, animal cruelty is the slippery slope for some to similar cruelty type crimes against humans, as I mentioned earlier, check the history of Dahmer and Bundy. 

No, not all people who see joy in torturing animals will become future serial killers, but it is certainly a disturbing personality trait that shows predisposition to 'bigger and better' crimes.

Serial killers are not genius status, regardless of their IQ, that is only one way of measuring a person's intellectual ability and, arguably a flawed one at that. Thankfully, that's why a lot of crims get caught, becuase they're stupid and leave themselves open to a conviction.

Good luck with the studies CassM. Don't take this the wrong way, but I prefer not to highlight my tertiary qualifications to justify my point in a debate, and neither should you, you present a good argument regardless.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

CassM said:


> Funny you should mention that considering I'm studying Criminal Justice.



Whoop dee dooo. Please forgive me, I didn't realise I was in the presence of a person *studying* Criminal Justice, I spent 12 years in law enforcement where I attained a number of degrees. _(OK, I can handle that... evil face gone)._

I too can surf the net and get a list of bad boys. But let me see, you named 12. OK. Let's assume that over the last 20 years there have been 1500 serial killers world wide (that is being very generous) identified around the world (currently 12 active in the USA today).

Now, the population of the planet at 1658h, 3rd of May 2008 is 6,670,083,473. Now that gives us a percentage (of known and to some degree unknown serial killers) of about 0.000000224885% of the current population.

Now, the lady with the poor widdle dead dog said there were three people in the car. There have only been 14 occassions where two people have committed serial murder as part of a team.

I cannot find any occassion that there have been three willing participants in a serial murder enquiry (CSI does not count).

A person becoming a serial killer has odds of about 1 in 4,819,224 in becoming one.

Now, taking that into account and the huge amount of guess work that has gone into this, I'd say, the chances these knuckle heads of being serial killers is slim to nought.

Oh how I love a great open forum argument. Please, if you join in let's keep it nice. I hate it when threads mysteriously dissapear.

:lol:


----------



## amazonian (May 4, 2008)

My comment was said tongue in cheek 

How do we know they enjoyed it?
They could have been all macho infront of their mates in the car, but once home alone they could have been crying like a little schoolgirl that was dumped at play lunch lol.


----------



## mrmikk (May 4, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Whoop dee dooo. Please forgive me, I didn't realise I was in the presence of a person *studying* Criminal Justice, I spent 12 years in law enforcement where I attained a number of degrees. Don't preach. :evil:
> 
> Oh how I love a great open forum argument. Please, if you join in let's keep it nice. I hate it when threads mysteriously dissapear.
> 
> :lol:


 
She was just trying to show some cred in this debate, no need for the evil face. You want to keep it nice, well no need to attack her personally, just give your opposing views, backed with some fact is also good.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> She was just trying to show some cred in this debate, no need for the evil face. You want to keep it nice, well no need to attack her personally, just give your opposing views, backed with some fact is also good.



Fair enough, good call. I can cop that.


----------



## amazonian (May 4, 2008)

Just wondering, will I become a racist bigot with a gun in hand because I played cowboys & indians as a child? I will cry if I become that and not a doctor or nurse lmao


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

Ha ha.


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

Surf the net? Mate, I have half a library on Serial Offenders.


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

> I cannot find any occassion that there have been three willing participants in a serial murder enquiry (CSI does not count).


 

Obviously, you're not looking very hard. There was one in Australia. We like to call it 'Bodies in the Barrels' or 'Snowtown'. Lets count the offenders. John Bunting (one), Robert Wagner (two), Mark Haydon (three), and James Vlassakis (four)...though you really wouldn't call Vlassakis' involvement voluntary


----------



## amazonian (May 4, 2008)

....


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

Obviously somebody doesn't like to be proven wrong.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

CassM said:


> Obviously somebody doesn't like to be proven wrong.



Not proven wrong mate. You keep bringing up one offs. I thought there might have been some more substance to it. That is all.


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

Its not really a one off though, what about the Manson family? obviously there was extraneous circumstances in the case, but there was about 6 (cant remember exact number off the top of my head, been awhile) offenders involved in the Tate etc. killing alone.


----------



## pythonguy26 (Jun 4, 2008)

Absolutely bloody disgusting.
If caught, the men could face up to five years in jail. they should get more!!!


----------

